# Exclusive Lamb & Rice Formula Adult Dog Food



## Sheldon (Feb 27, 2013)

Ok, lets try this again........ Sheldon is doing so well on this Acana Lamb food, but yesterday I was educated about the dangers of high calcium. This product has lower calcium (no chicken) and is technically an adult food, but would this product be a better choice for Sheldon? I like that it has Lamb Meat & Lamb Meal.......not just the meal

Exclusive® Pet Food - Dogs

Crude Protein, min22.00%Crude Fat,12.00%Crude Fiber,3.00%Moisture, max10.00%Calcium, min1.30%Phosphorus, min1.0%Zinc, min200mg/kgSelenium, min0.30%Vitamin E, min150IU/kgOmega-6 Fatty Acids, min2.20%*L-Carnitine, min30mg/kg*Omega-3 Fatty Acids, min0.3%*Docosahexaenoic Acid (DHA), min0.025%*Glucosamine Hydrochloride, min300mg/kg*Chondroitin Sulfate, min100mg/kg*


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

I used it in the past with good results. Good price good food. I didnt see the calcium level in it...but lamb will always be higher. Can he did chicken if its too high?


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Oh duh I see it .....I would think 1.3 would be OK...


----------



## Sheldon (Feb 27, 2013)

Wagners Mom said:


> Can he did chicken if its too high?


 *What was that?
*


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Sheldon said:


> *What was that?
> *


Phone auto corrected. Can he do chicken was what I meant.


----------



## Sheldon (Feb 27, 2013)

Wagners Mom said:


> Phone auto corrected. Can he do chicken was what I meant.


 To be honest I'm not sure, we just suspect a chicken allergy as when he was on Dr.Tims, he scratched non-stop. We have isolated down to that food, as after we took him off within 24 hours all scratching stopped.......when we tested with Dr. Tims food in a Kong as a treat, all the scratching came back. A breeder friend gave me a little over a weeks worth of the Acana lamb and apple and now he has been scratch free for over a week. It might have been some other ingredient in Dr. Tims grain free that caused the issue...........I just donated 20 lbs to a local rescue.

I'm just looking for a high quality lamb (meat & meal) food with lower calcium then the Acana. I like the Annamaet Manitok, but all their meat content is in the form of meal.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

The form of meal is a good thing....lamb has more water weight so its not quite as nutricious as lamb meal. Not bad by all means....but curious why you don't want lamb meal?


----------



## Sheldon (Feb 27, 2013)

Wagners Mom said:


> The form of meal is a good thing....lamb has more water weight so its not quite as nutricious as lamb meal. Not bad by all means....but curious why you don't want lamb meal?


 I read an article written by a professor at the University of WI and he stated exactly what you said above about meal and added that the meal actually contained more protein, but also stated that there is more to meat then just protein and those other components are important too. He suggested a combination of whole meat and meal. 
Again I'm no expert in canine nutrition, I'm just trying to find a high quality food Sheldon tolerate and is actually good for him.


----------



## sabrinamae12 (Mar 22, 2013)

I feed Exclusive Chicken and Rice and LOVE it. Shiny coat, firm poops, no problems whatsoever. I thought about trying the lamb formula just for a change in protein sources. I would recommend at least giving it a try. My breeder feeds two formulas made by Exclusive and could not be happier with the results. I can't help you out with the nutritional formulas, but the ingredient listed first is "lamb," followed by "lamb meal," so it should have a combination of meat and meal.


----------



## Sheldon (Feb 27, 2013)

sabrinamae12 said:


> I can't help you out with the nutritional formulas, but the ingredient listed first is "lamb," followed by "lamb meal," so it should have a combination of meat and meal.


 Yep that's what peeked my interest, plus the fact many breed specific forums give the food high marks as an economical food. I'm just looking for a high quality food to prevent long term health issues.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

The Exclusive's lamb formula has lower calcium than the Acana lamb formula probably due to the lower % of protein overall. Also there is no really accurate way to tell how much of the protein percentage is coming from the lamb and lamb meal versus the two types of rice, barley, oatmeal and dried egg product. It's the same dilemma with trying to decipher any ingredient label. A kibble could have 2 fresh meats and 2 meat meals listed as the first four ingredients and potentially not have any higher meat protein % than another kibble listing just 1 meat and 1 meat meal. A lot depends on the quantity and types of carbohydrates listed.

I can't remember Sheldon's exact age, but I personally hesitate to drop to 22% protein for a still-developing puppy. It seems like the Exclusive Chicken formula with its 26% protein 15% fat is more ideal; but I understand that you are hesitant about chicken. I just don't think you should lock in on a chicken intolerance on the basis of one specific chicken formula not working. It could have been the barley or oats or vitamin premix or half a dozen other things. 

Not trying to discourage you; just hoping to point out some of the variables. I've heard good things about Exclusive also.


----------



## Sheldon (Feb 27, 2013)

MyBentley said:


> The Exclusive's lamb formula has lower calcium than the Acana lamb formula probably due to the lower % of protein overall. Also there is no really accurate way to tell how much of the protein percentage is coming from the lamb and lamb meal versus the two types of rice, barley, oatmeal and dried egg product. It's the same dilemma with trying to decipher any ingredient label. A kibble could have 2 fresh meats and 2 meat meals listed as the first four ingredients and potentially not have any higher meat protein % than another kibble listing just 1 meat and 1 meat meal. A lot depends on the quantity and types of carbohydrates listed.
> 
> I can't remember Sheldon's exact age, but I personally hesitate to drop to 22% protein for a still-developing puppy. It seems like the Exclusive Chicken formula with its 26% protein 15% fat is more ideal; but I understand that you are hesitant about chicken. I just don't think you should lock in on a chicken intolerance on the basis of one specific chicken formula not working. It could have been the barley or oats or vitamin premix or half a dozen other things.
> 
> Not trying to discourage you; just hoping to point out some of the variables. I've heard good things about Exclusive also.


 Agreed..........I might even try Dr. Tim's Pursuit as Sheldon seemed to thrive on this food. Within a short time you could see muscle definition while on this food, .....that was until the scratching started. As you stated it could be a whole host of ingredients that caused the problem and not necessarily the chicken. I'm thinking it may have to do with the grain free aspect of the food, as I saw some other posts on food forums about itching and GF.


----------



## CrazyZane (Jan 28, 2013)

Maybe try Annamaet's Manitok GF formula. It doesn't have any chicken in it.
Annamaet Grain Free Manitok Dog Food

Through my reading of kibble threads, there was somebody needing a non-chicken formula and Dr. Tim recommended Manitok. Just a thought?


----------



## Sheldon (Feb 27, 2013)

RichsRetriever said:


> Maybe try Annamaet's Manitok GF formula. It doesn't have any chicken in it.
> Annamaet Grain Free Manitok Dog Food
> 
> Through my reading of kibble threads, there was somebody needing a non-chicken formula and Dr. Tim recommended Manitok. Just a thought?


 I believe both Dr Tims and Annamaet use the same processing plant in Ohio. Ohio Pet Foods Welcome to Ohio Pet Foods


----------



## CrazyZane (Jan 28, 2013)

Sheldon said:


> I believe both Dr Tims and Annamaet use the same processing plant in Ohio. Ohio Pet Foods Welcome to Ohio Pet Foods


They do. 

I'm sure that's one of the reasons why Dr. Tim would recommend Annamaet.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

RichsRetriever said:


> Maybe try Annamaet's Manitok GF formula. It doesn't have any chicken in it.
> Annamaet Grain Free Manitok Dog Food
> 
> Through my reading of kibble threads, there was somebody needing a non-chicken formula and Dr. Tim recommended Manitok. Just a thought?


I've been feeding both of my dogs Annamaet Aqualuk (grain-free no chicken) for four months with excellent results. My lab has a chicken intolerance and Bentley some grain intolerance; so this has been a real plus for both dogs.


----------

